# 4.8 vs 5.3



## GeorgiaVol (Sep 22, 2021)

In a full sized Silverado, how much difference is there between these 2 engines?


----------



## Goinwheelin (Sep 22, 2021)

GeorgiaVol said:


> In a full sized Silverado, how much difference is there between these 2 engines?


4.8 doesn’t have the active fuel management like the 5.3 which tend to have problems. Other than that and displacement there isn’t much difference.


----------



## s sidewall (Sep 25, 2021)

There were a lot of problems with the dod. Camshafts crapping out along with the lifters, pressure relief valve in oil pan, vlom under the intake issues. And they are still giving problems on the new 6.2. They're bending push rods, breaking valve springs and lifters coming apart. 

Steve from my moto g(7) play using Tapatalk


----------

